# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  تفاوت رشته IT در رشته تجربی با ریاضی

## Mr.Csharp

سلام ،
من رشته تجربی هستم (بنا به دلایلی نتونستم برم ریاضی ) ،
و علاقه مند به رشته IT هستم .

تو رشته های مربوط به تجربی دیدم که تجربی هم IT داره  :متعجب: 
شیمی --> گرایش فناوری اطلاعات

حالا میخوام بدونم که فرقش با فناوری اطلاعات ریاضی چیه ؟؟

آیا دروسشون مثل هم هست ؟ 
فرقشون خیلیه یا کم ؟؟

----------


## j_naroogha@yahoo.com

شیمی --> گرایش فناوری اطلاعات
ظاهرا رشته ای هست واسط که هم مطالب شیمی رو کار میکنن و هم فناوری اطلاعات ... آخرش هم هیچکدومو درست  یاد نمیگیرین و به کارتون نمیاد...
هر چند فناوری اطلاعات هم واسط مدیریت و کامپیوتر هست که اکثرا نه مدیریت بلدن و نه کامپیوتر.....

----------


## golbafan

بنده دانشجوی دکترای بیوشیمی هستم اما کارم IT هست!
پایان نامه ارشدم بررسی تاثیرات یه داروی خاص (برای درمان مسمومیت با جیوه) رو روی موشهای آزمایشگاهی بود (با استفاده از شبکه های عصبی و پردازش تصویر سطح پوست)

میخوام بگم که میتونی در هر رشته ای که تحصیل میکنی در زمینه IT هم استاد باشی
چند وقت پیش هم مسئول آموزش های IT در اداره مون شدم

----------


## j_naroogha@yahoo.com

> میخوام بگم که میتونی در هر رشته ای که تحصیل میکنی در زمینه IT هم استاد باشی
> چند وقت پیش هم مسئول آموزش های IT در اداره مون شدم


آره همین افکار و عقایده که گند زده به IT کشور....

----------


## asal220

این همه رشته حالا چرا it ؟
میشه رشته های خوب و کاربردی دیگه ای  رو خوند و در کنارش it رو هم یاد گرفت

----------


## atena20

به نظر من که هیچ کدومش به درد نمیخوره.مخصوصا تجربی با اون بازار کار افتضاحش

----------


## chikar

کاش دلیلی که می خواید برید آی تی رو می گفتید؟
تو آی تی می خواید چه تخصصی رو کسب کنید؟

----------


## Radikal.z

> سلام ،
> من رشته تجربی هستم (بنا به دلایلی نتونستم برم ریاضی ) ،
> و علاقه مند به رشته IT هستم .
> 
> تو رشته های مربوط به تجربی دیدم که تجربی هم IT داره 
> شیمی --> گرایش فناوری اطلاعات
> 
> حالا میخوام بدونم که فرقش با فناوری اطلاعات ریاضی چیه ؟؟
> 
> ...


دوست عزیز آی تی با زیر شاخه های دیگه که تازگی بوجود اومده فرق میکنه . شما تو رشته شیمی فناور ی اطلاعات مباحث مربوط به کاربد فناوری تو شیمی رو میخونید و کلا با مهندسی آی تی فرق داره. مثل رشته فناوری اطلاعات سلامت که تازگی ها راه افتاده  و اینها یک شاخه از رشته فناوری اطلاعات هستند

----------


## Radikal.z

> بنده دانشجوی دکترای بیوشیمی هستم اما کارم IT هست!
> پایان نامه ارشدم بررسی تاثیرات یه داروی خاص (برای درمان مسمومیت با جیوه) رو روی موشهای آزمایشگاهی بود (با استفاده از شبکه های عصبی و پردازش تصویر سطح پوست)
> 
> میخوام بگم که میتونی در هر رشته ای که تحصیل میکنی در زمینه IT هم استاد باشی
> چند وقت پیش هم مسئول آموزش های IT در اداره مون شدم


شبکه های عصبی یکی از پیش پا افتاده ترین مبحث هست که در بیشتر علوم مثل اقتصاد ،جامعه شناسی،زیست شناسی و... کاربرد داره ......... شما مدرک icdl هم داشته باشی میتونی به کارمندای سازمان ها بگی سخت افزار چیه نرم افزار چیه ،دوست عزیز شما برو رشته خودتو بچسب اونجا استاد بشی دکترهای آی تی هنوز ادعا نمیکنند استادن،چون فکر میکنی رشته آی همین چیز های پیش پا افتاده هست

----------


## simin20

خواهر منم شرایط شما رو داره

----------

